# gun laws in your home question



## Bones (Jun 10, 2008)

Quick question.  When driving your weapon around you need to seperate the ammo from the weapon.  weapon in glovebox, ammo in trunk or whatever works.  Right?

If thats correct, then are there also rules to your home or is it your home is your castle and you do as you please?  

Im not worried about the police knocking down my door and finding a bazooka under my couch cushion.  Just want to make sure i know the law.

Im from Utah so,  I googled it and recieved page after page of law and statute that seemed to go on forever.


----------



## pardus (Jun 10, 2008)

http://www.nraila.org/statelawpdfs/UTSL.pdf

Maybe talk to a gun store or local NRA guy.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jun 10, 2008)

Depends on the State


----------



## The91Bravo (Jun 10, 2008)

Polar Bear said:


> Depends on the State



Exactly...

Used to be packing.org or something like that to get state by state laws.

Just join Law Enforcement and you can carry anywhere (almost)


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 10, 2008)

Read 1st
53-5a-102.   Uniform firearm laws.
http://le.utah.gov/~code/TITLE53/htm/53_05a010200.htm

Read 2nd
76-10-505.5. Possession 
http://www.atf.treas.gov/firearms/statelaws/22ndedition/utah.pdf

This link is for future Utah state laws you may have questions about.
http://www.le.state.ut.us/~code/code.htm


Now to answer your question, based on my interpretation of the Utah state law. You may have a firearm on your person while on private property.  However, you must be in legal possession of said firearm. Meaning that you are not a felon or wife beater… Whatever else is covered by state and federal law regarding owning and possessing a firearm.

In regards to having on inside your vehicle, it looks as if it may be up to the discretion of the LEO. The law is very gray. Yes you can have one on your person “on private property” but the only restrictions in writing that I can find is in 76-10-505.5. Possession. It mainly is in regards to government/ school facilities.

I would call the local LEA, and speak to supervisor. Ask him to interpret the carry laws in his own words. This will normally give you a feel on, as to how your local LEA will view your possession of a firearm.

All else fails, go and get a CCW and you will not have to worry about it. ;)


----------



## Centermass (Jun 12, 2008)

Bones said:


> Im from Utah so,  I googled it and recieved page after page of law and statute that seemed to go on forever.



Interesting. Seems there's an entire website just for your state:

http://www.utahconcealedcarry.com/forum/index.php


----------



## 18C4V (Jun 12, 2008)

The best answer is to ask a local LE from Utah who is familiar with weapon laws for Utah or get a copy of Utah's Penal Code.

In Ca, if you store a firearm inside your house, it has to be secured in such a way that minors don't have access to it. If the weapon goes off and someone gets hurt or killed, you can be prosecuted and convicted for that.


----------



## Bones (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for the help.  I have a few neighbors that are cops.  I dont know any of em, but one a little bit.  Ill have to see if I can track one down and get some info.

Thanks


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jun 12, 2008)

More answers can be found at OC.org

Very informative site/forum for gun laws in every state.



> *Utah*
> 
> *Summary*
> *Utah allows unlicensed open carry of a firearm *that is at least 2 actions from firing. For example, a semi-auto may have a full mag but the chamber must be empty. Permit holder may open carry as well, but their firearms may be fully loaded.


----------



## pardus (Jun 12, 2008)

Bones said:


> Thanks for the help.  I have a few neighbors that are cops.  I dont know any of em, but one a little bit.  Ill have to see if I can track one down and get some info.
> 
> Thanks



Walk to his house with your pistol in your hand and ask... "Are you a cop?"


----------

